# PTA & Atherectomy



## cmblocher (Nov 6, 2008)

Please help, The surgeon assigns his own CPT codes, and I need help in understanding this surgery. I know that everyone is busy with their own coding, and I am greatful for any help you may give 

this is just a short segment from the op note
"Angiography here showed all three tibial vessels to be patent and a 0.14 wire was passed into the perineal artery and the occluded superficial femoral artery and popliteal were atherectomized using the 2.0 laser. Follow-up angiogram showed continued severe stenosis and a 5-mm ballon was insterted. This did almost nothing as fas as dilating the vessel was concerened and it was felt that stenting was required."

These are the codes he assigned for this portion of the procedure:
35493, 35493-59, 35474, 35474-59, 75992, 75993, 75962x2
I am confused why he coded 35493, and 35474 twice?
Do you code for the femoral artery and popliteal seperately?


----------



## MLS2 (Nov 6, 2008)

this report is pretty vague...I would only do one 75992/35493 (the code is for the fem-pop)  If he did separately angioplasty the SFA and the popliteal arteries, you can code for both (per the 2008 Interventional Radiology Coder).  75962, 75964, 35474x2.  This report isn't very clear of that though.


----------

